# Sage Barista Express 3 years in and exploding pressure puck



## Adda (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi, had my Sage 3 years now and love it. Worth every penny and been working like a dream. ... until today. Was steaming the milk and could smell something either burning or overheating. Finished the milk and then when I released the portafilter it literally popped off with pressure and the coffee puck exploded everywhere. 
the coffee grounds were totally dry and flaky. The rest of the grounds were stuck to the shower screen. 
I took some pics. 
Wondered if anyone else had this or knew what could cause it?

I know sometimes these machines can be temperamental but I'm scared to use it now in case I make it worse. 
Many thanks guys


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

Sounds like the over pressure valve/ release valve is stuck. Wait for proper advice before using it again as there is a high risk of scalding hot water hitting you.


----------



## Adda (Dec 30, 2019)

Thank you my man! I know the Barista has that feature that 'dries" out the puck after extraction and that has always worked well but this was something else. It reminded me of when in the past I'd put a moka pot on the stove with no water in it. I'm thinking the rubber seal must've been getting a lot of heat. Cheers for replying ?


----------



## ArisP (Dec 17, 2019)

No worries, just stay safe.

My old Gaggia actually had instructions to never engage the portafilter while steaming milk, and you could see steam coming of the group head while steaming milk.


----------



## Border_all (Dec 19, 2019)

Thank you for showing this, i hope I'll not ever see it myself. Just make sure it's okay before you reuse


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Good to see this happen to someone else, think in total this has happened to me twice in 2 years.

Short answer - not sure why it happened. After a good descale cycle it hasn't happened since. Clearly a value got stuck and kept building the pressure until the release and what a bang!! I did think it was game over first time but everything seems fine with my machine - touch wood no issues for past 6 months.


----------



## Adda (Dec 30, 2019)

Thanks guys. It was a bit of a shock and I'm going to wait an see what Sage say I think. It's going to be very hard not having my usual fix in the mean time. 
I'm glad it's not just me either and hopefully if I can get an answer off Sage it may be avoidable and spreading the word on here might help other owners.


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Adda said:


> Thanks guys. It was a bit of a shock and I'm going to wait an see what Sage say I think. It's going to be very hard not having my usual fix in the mean time.
> I'm glad it's not just me either and hopefully if I can get an answer off Sage it may be avoidable and spreading the word on here might help other owners.


 Be great to get an update and Sage's view - look forward to an update.


----------



## Ann (Nov 20, 2020)

Just happened to me. Whilst using the steam wand I could smell burning and the steamer didn't seem as efficient as usual. I released the porta filter from the group dead and if literally exploded with stuff everywhere. Previously the hot water flow was slow and water was coming o out of the group head. I have descaled it and just summoning the courage to try it again.


----------



## Ann (Nov 20, 2020)

Ann said:


> Just happened to me. Whilst using the steam wand I could smell burning and the steamer didn't seem as efficient as usual. I released the porta filter from the group dead and if literally exploded with stuff everywhere. Previously the hot water flow was slow and water was coming o out of the group head. I have descaled it and just summoning the courage to try it again.


 Well it worked fine so fingers crossed


----------



## Adda (Dec 30, 2019)

Hi Ann

I've meaning to update on this but your post has prompted me and hopefully I can reassure you.

This has happened to me twice since. 
Sage support was a bit rubbish on this as they didn't seem to identify it as a known issue or problem. 
Their reply was to descale the machine and report back.

So I did that and the machine was fine again. I had left it a day or so before descaling and just assumed that was that.

The next time it happened I didn't have any descaler . I just left it for the next day and cautiously gave it another go. It was fine. 
I had contacted Sage again an they had offered the same advice. I told them it was working again and I hadn't descaled and they just repeated the same advice, descale it an let us know if it solves the problem?

They had missed the point so I gave up an decided that descale it was probably the equivalent to turn it on and off again.

It's happened again since. It's not as dramatic as the first time but you have described it perfectly with the burning smell etc.

Glad that yours is working again okay an by the sounds of it this is a common but intermittent problem.

I'm not as phased by it as I was originally as it seems to go back to normal quickly with no detriment to normal performance.

Sorry it's happened to you to. Even though it's alright just be careful. I'm like expecting it to happen again for the first few goes and I will sort of operate it at arms length but after a few normal shots you relax back to normal and forget it happened.

Maybe if it happens to enough of us, someone will solve it.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

Is there any particular reason why you don't remove the portafilter after pulling the shot / before you start steaming the milk? I have the Bambino Plus and always do this just as a matter of workflow.


----------



## Adda (Dec 30, 2019)

dutchy101 said:


> Is there any particular reason why you don't remove the portafilter after pulling the shot / before you start steaming the milk? I have the Bambino Plus and always do this just as a matter of workflow.


 No real reason apart from I'm sure I originally read that after you've pulled the shot, the machine does something to extract any excess water or something like that?? Sometimes I do remove it straight away

I don't think it would help though, as it's part of the shot pulling when it happens as opposed to some kind of build up after. The pressure drops etc an I can spot it now if it's going to happen.

The steam wand does seem connected to it somehow though. I usually abandon steaming prematurely, as it feels like it's adding to the problem and if I have removed the portafilter loads of steam coming out.


----------



## CalumY (Mar 24, 2018)

So had this happen to me today, oddly enough though after a descale it just won't build pressure properly. Same beans and settings as pre explosion but doesn't manage to get to into the espresso range then just drops right down as it pours.

Im all for cracking it open and fixing it but no idea what could possibly need replacing at this point. Any ideas?


----------



## Adda (Dec 30, 2019)

After my experience, my machine was okay for a bit and then developed a different problem of no pressure and hardly any water coming through. 
So after a lot of research it did keep coming back to descaling. This was something I'll admit I had massively neglected (I'm talking years) (it's hardly mentioned in the manual) and the more I read the more I realised I needed to be more vigilant and make this a regular part of the maintenance routine. I found posts form sage engineers saying it was the most common fix on callouts and seems to be the cause and fix of most major issues of this type. 
Anyway I ordered the sachets of sage and it worked a treat. Machine is now running perfectly again. I've yet to see how this will pan out but I'm hoping if I keep on top of descaling it will prevent any future occurrences.

I would definitely try descaling thoroughly first and go from there. Contact Sage if no joy.

Whilst on my travels I saw a few fixes for blocked pipes an even valve replacements which could be your next point of call possibly if Sage can't help. I'd recommend YouTube for reviewing any of these fixes first. There's some good step by step videos on there an will give you the confidence to tackle a more involved repair.

Good luck. Let us know how you get on!


----------



## languedoclynn (May 9, 2021)

My Gaggia Classic died after 10 years bought second hand on Ebay for £50. Excellent machine. After much homework and agonising, I bought a new red Gaggia Deluxe on Ebay and for a week it has made excellent coffee. It's started exploding when I remove the portafilter. I don't use the steamer. As soon as the water drips through, I can see its very very hot. Steam rises from the nozzles. Removing the coffee holder is really dangerous. I get boiling water and coffee all over the place. This is a ew machine so I'm flummoxed.


----------



## -Mac (Aug 22, 2019)

If it helps, I've never had this happen and here's my workflow:

Pull shot, remove pf and flush

Steam milk and flush

Combine shot and milk


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

languedoclynn said:


> My Gaggia Classic died after 10 years bought second hand on Ebay for £50. Excellent machine. After much homework and agonising, I bought a new red Gaggia Deluxe on Ebay and for a week it has made excellent coffee. It's started exploding when I remove the portafilter. I don't use the steamer. As soon as the water drips through, I can see its very very hot. Steam rises from the nozzles. Removing the coffee holder is really dangerous. I get boiling water and coffee all over the place. This is a ew machine so I'm flummoxed.


 You should copy paste that into the Gaggia section for more help. This post is about Sage.


----------

